# Jimmy’s Tiggy



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey all! 

Picked up this total babe on 9/7/2018. Fully loaded R-Line Tiguan with 4-Motion and 3rd row seat. The lady and I are expecting, so the Tiguan was a logic next vehicle for us.










The dealer also threw rubber mats and crossbars into the deal. I ordered OE mud guards, magnetic sunshades, and rear seat cover while I was there. Hoping to pick these items up in a few weeks. I also mandated that they DO NOT install a front plate or the deal is off. They listened 

But for now, just gave her a few minor upgrades!

Wash and wax commenced today:


















Absolutely love the R-line styling of the front and rear end, feels more classic 80–90’s German to me with squared off trim and angular moldings. 

















Was inspired by Mr. Savvv:

















Also picked up a screen protector:









And lastly, I always like to replace the sh*t steel screws they use for license plate mounting with stainless hardware to keep from eroding and rusting to hell. Chicago winters can be harsh. 









There’s a few other small items on the way and I’m excited to install those also.

So far, we love the car and lane assist is pretty cool! Auto start takes some getting used to and I still hate it, but I hope it boosts MPGs in the city setting and I have faith in the engineers who’ve implemented this feature. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome to the club! Congrats on the new one coming. 

FYI, something I’m learning the hard way...I think that hidden location for the EZPass isn’t ideal. That black dotted area of the windshield must block or partially block signals because more than twice I’ve had the toll booths not recognize that my transponder was with me. Not just the entry gates but also the exits. I may have to try relocating it to another part of the windshield.


----------



## Godinz (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm in the exact same situation as you ! Expecting baby in a year or two and I have been eyeing the tiguan since last winter.

I'm debating between the SE and the SEL-R...is it really worth the price difference ?! I love the R look but is the virtual cockpit worth that much more ? 

Cant wait to test that 4motion in Quebec's harsh winter ! 



The tiguan can be financed at 0.99% right now which is great


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Welcome to the club! Congrats on the new one coming.
> 
> FYI, something I’m learning the hard way...I think that hidden location for the EZPass isn’t ideal. That black dotted area of the windshield must block or partially block signals because more than twice I’ve had the toll booths not recognize that my transponder was with me. Not just the entry gates but also the exits. I may have to try relocating it to another part of the windshield.


Ahhhh POOO! Really!? That’s a mega bummer, really liked the stealth. I’ll have to test it I suppose.



Godinz said:


> I'm in the exact same situation as you ! Expecting baby in a year or two and I have been eyeing the tiguan since last winter.
> 
> I'm debating between the SE and the SEL-R...is it really worth the price difference ?! I love the R look but is the virtual cockpit worth that much more ?
> 
> ...


Nice! Yes to me anything below the SEL trim is just too fugly. It’s a fine line for me. The R-Lines are only about $1k more...just a bit harder to find. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Tonight I went to install my factory mud guards and wow, the fitment is terrible. It’s almost as if they shrunk about 10%. ***edit: NPN075029 is what I ordered. I looked again and it says “not compatible with R-Line trim.*** damnit!

The dealer also sent me the wrong base bars. Slightly annoyed right now but they’re sending correct bars and I can return the mid guards.


Notice the factory mounting holes are way off:









































I decided to use some generic and universal mud guards I had laying around. They’re actually pretty stealth and should work well. I used the factory mounting positions and a couple screws I had from previous VW’s.











































Also snapped in these killer magnetic sunshades and are my favorite mod as of right now!


















I also installed the Chinese knob which I like to rest my palm on much more than the skinnier US knob. Also notice the glass black bezel that matches the R-Line steering wheel.









Aaaaaaand lastly, the front windows have been treated with 20% tint. My turner said OE rear tint was metered at 22% (rear windows look darker here since sun shades are in)


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

^^^^^^ Hnnnngh.
Doing VERY well. Would love to see pics of any trunk liners if you can.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you tell me how it was replacing the shift knob? I ordered one but am unsure how to install it. 

Thank You. 

Paul


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Can you tell me how it was replacing the shift knob? I ordered one but am unsure how to install it.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Paul


Interested as well, would like to hear how the swap is done before purchasing one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

moveingfaster said:


> Can you tell me how it was replacing the shift knob? I ordered one but am unsure how to install it.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul, 

It’s super easy.

1- pop off the silver trim price that runs down the center of the shifter. 
2- unhook the gear selector button rod
3- pull the bezel/surrounding trim piece off around the base of the shifter boot
4- unclip the electrical for gear indicator light.
5- pull up of the whole shifter assembly really hard. (Mine came off relatively easily)
(I don’t have pics of removal but it’s the same as mk5/mk6/mk7 shifter removal)

Reverse this process for install. Removing the top leather piece of the Chinese unit is a bit harder, but I used a flathead to pop it off by wedging between button and bottom of top leather piece. Removing this allows you to re-hook the gear selector rod.


















Close up of gear selector rod latch:









Assembly installed onto shifter rod:










Be sure to crimp the supplied clamp onto the rod:









*don’t forget to clip electrical harness back in, make sure harness doesn’t interfere with gear selection movement*


Clip the new bezel in:









Peel the protective film and walllaaa!!!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking good Jimmy. I prefer the stock shift knob but would consider buying that one just to swap over to the shiny black bezel! Haha


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Looking good Jimmy. I prefer the stock shift knob but would consider buying that one just to swap over to the shiny black bezel! Haha


Thanks! Yeah the whole assembly is only about $47 on AliExpress....might be worth it!?? I do really like how it ties into the steering wheel.

Up next is painted side markers and maybe wheel spacers.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

looks great! 
very tasteful mods.

welcome to the forums.
:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> It’s super easy.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I’m waiting for mine to come in. Hopefully it goes easy. 

Paul


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

moveingfaster said:


> Thank you, I’m waiting for mine to come in. Hopefully it goes easy.


It should go smoothly, really not too involved if you have some mechanical sensibilities. Let me know if you have any specific Q’s or need anything


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> It should go smoothly, really not too involved if you have some mechanical sensibilities. Let me know if you have any specific Q’s or need anything


I will, Thank You 😊


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Got the correct base bars today! I like em. 


















They also let me return the mud guards.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks good man!!! 

I picked up SE from Autobarn last night )))


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

Quick question - is that R-line badge on the steering wheel OEM and is it possibly removable, or does it seem like it _could_ be removed?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

jimothy cricket said:


> Also snapped in these killer magnetic sunshades and are my favorite mod as of right now!


Nice Tig!

Which sunshades are those? Do you still have the link?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Where did you source those mud flaps? I’m starting to think about winter and aside from 17” wheels with Blizzaks it’d be nice to put some flaps on just for winter to save the underside of the skirts and rear bumper. Definitely don’t wanna be drilling new holes into anything other than the flaps themselves. 

Also...can’t believe TireRack isn’t offering a 17” Steelies winter package. I emailed them and they said they’ve already ordered all of the winter wheels they’re expecting and nothing left on its way. Wtf :screwy:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Where did you source those mud flaps? I’m starting to think about winter and aside from 17” wheels with Blizzaks it’d be nice to put some flaps on just for winter to save the underside of the skirts and rear bumper. Definitely don’t wanna be drilling new holes into anything other than the flaps themselves.
> 
> Also...can’t believe TireRack isn’t offering a 17” Steelies winter package. I emailed them and they said they’ve already ordered all of the winter wheels they’re expecting and nothing left on its way. Wtf :screwy:


Discount Tire has some 17" steelies for $82/each, but for just $10/each more....you can get a decent looking alloy:
https://www.discounttiredirect.com/buy-wheels/mb-wheels-wynter/p/62289

Here are some 17's for $68/each:
https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/liquid-metal-instinct/p/25582

Or these are $84/each:
https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/mb-wheels-14/p/75926


TLDR: there are better, while still being budget friendly, options than steelies & they won't rust right away either


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Better aesthetically. But that’s it. Winter in Ohio brings potholes. I’d much rather be on a steel wheel that if struck, it’ll bend. Any of those cheap alloys will more than likely crack. I’ve had bent steelies before caused by potholes and all you need is a BFH to get them back into shape. 

Aesthetically, I would rather rock black steelies with chrome hardware on my black car anyways. Looks more like a German secret service car :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you running low profile tires on your Tiguan? :what: :laugh:

The tall sidewall, of a Tiguan, shouldn't be an issue with a wheel bending IMO
But hey it's your call & money


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

When I say potholes I mean an asteroid has struck the road!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good man!!!
> 
> I picked up SE from Autobarn last night )))


Nice!!!




SoLo2pointO said:


> Quick question - is that R-line badge on the steering wheel OEM and is it possibly removable, or does it seem like it _could_ be removed?


Yes the wheel came with the badge. Yes, it seems like it’s just clip-in piece. 




Bawlti said:


> Nice Tig!
> 
> Which sunshades are those? Do you still have the link?


Thanks! These are the OE shades that are magnetic, I really love them!




Savvv said:


> Where did you source those mud flaps? I’m starting to think about winter and aside from 17” wheels with Blizzaks it’d be nice to put some flaps on just for winter to save the underside of the skirts and rear bumper. Definitely don’t wanna be drilling new holes into anything other than the flaps themselves.
> 
> Also...can’t believe TireRack isn’t offering a 17” Steelies winter package. I emailed them and they said they’ve already ordered all of the winter wheels they’re expecting and nothing left on its way. Wtf :screwy:


Dang that’s lame!
Gosh, I think they’re just flaps off Amazon. They have “rallyarmour” lightly embossed on them. 

They’re doing the trick though:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe these ones?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017L0841I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_QXKUBbF9VYJ4M


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Maybe these ones?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017L0841I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_QXKUBbF9VYJ4M


Yep! Except mine don’t have that lame red paint in the lettering.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Soooo, I started painting a few things tonight:


































Painted my front plate too for extra stealth (dune buggy plate also) and I plan on hand-painting the numbers black. *To be clear, I’m only painting the front plate which I do not have mounted. But if I decide to, atleast it will be white. Rear plate is original and fully legal.*


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking like a whole snack:


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

The side markers look great! You mind writing up a diy? Also how’s the visibility? Thanks!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

blackgliguy said:


> The side markers look great! You mind writing up a diy? Also how’s the visibility? Thanks!


Thanks! They’re super easy to remove:

1. Turn steering wheel all the way left or right. (Depending on which side you’re accessing first.)
2. Remove 3 fender screws towards front of vehicle 
3. Pull back wheel well liner
4. Reach in and unplug light by twist and pull
5. Push tab on the backside top of the marker and it will pop outward. 

I removed the lights completely so there is zero light that comes through.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Funny how us MK4 owners are all growing up...brings a tear to my eye.






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

jimothy cricket said:


> blackgliguy said:
> 
> 
> > The side markers look great! You mind writing up a diy? Also how’s the visibility? Thanks!
> ...


Sorry I meant your paint process. Thanks!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

scirockalot8v said:


> Funny how us MK4 owners are all growing up...brings a tear to my eye.


Hahaha return of the MK4 crew!!!!



blackgliguy said:


> Sorry I meant your paint process. Thanks!


Ohhh! Like any paint, scuff, prime tack coat, prime full coat, prime second coat, wet sand @400 grit, dry, base coat tack, base full coat, base second coat, clear tack coat, clear full coat, clear “wet” coat. Done!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jimothy cricket said:


> Thanks! They’re super easy to remove:
> 
> 1. Turn steering wheel all the way left or right. (Depending on which side you’re accessing first.)
> 2. Remove 3 fender screws towards front of vehicle
> ...


No bulb out error?)) I dout but never know w VW )


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> No bulb out error?)) I dout but never know w VW )


Naw! I think they're so unimportant that VW didn't waste the effort on sending bulb-out sensing tech to the sidemarkers.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Yep! Except mine don’t have that lame red paint in the lettering.


Found the ones that are all black and they showed up yesterday. Just held them up inside the wheel wheels and noticed that the rear liners have some bump-outs. How did you contend with these? Did you trim off sections of the flap til it stayed flush?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Found the ones that are all black and they showed up yesterday. Just held them up inside the wheel wheels and noticed that the rear liners have some bump-outs. How did you contend with these? Did you trim off sections of the flap til it stayed flush?


Hmmm, I don't remember being concerned about the unflatness (if that's what you mean) within the wheel well. I also did not trim them at all. 

Can you post pics to jog my memory?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Sup dudes! (And possibly ladies)

Wanted to update ya’ll with my latest mod, deAutoLED dual-color fog lamps.

First off, sh*tchya! Sour patch kids provided!


















Here’s how they look










**** your wheel one way and remove three fender screws. Pull back fender liner. I noticed it was easier since everything was warm after driving the car for a while—the plastic is a bit more willing to flex.









Tip: unplug bulbs and then twist (cannot remove without unplugging first). Reinstall LED units and make sure you test the bulbs to make sure your polarity is correct. (Flip plug if they’re not working on the first try)










There’s more slack on the driver side, so I zip tied the wires up a bit to make sure the bulb ballast/igniter box thingy wasn’t clunking around on the plastic skid plate thingy.










Sooooo, as an added bonus these things not only have the ability to shift from bright 5k white and 3k yellow, but also more of a moderate halogen look, and ALSO two STROBE LIGHT options LOL! How freakin cool is that? Now I can really make people move out of the passing lane if they’re in my way!!! Just need a siren—Wooop woop! But also a great safety feature if you’re in a bad situation in a dark area and don’t think your hazards are sufficient.

You’re able to cycle through the temps by simply shutting off and turning back on lights via the headlamp switch.

Ok here’s 5k









Here’s 3k









Here’s halogen-ish (kinda unnecessary)









Overall brightness is very much improved. Highly recommend these bulbs, only downfall is that the Tig is still flagging these as faulty.***EDIT: It took a minute, but eventually the "bulb out" fault went away, frick yeah!*** Overall I’m really happy.

Oh, the strobes? Download vids here:

<a href=http://jimmyhansendesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/9B9F3241-926C-4DC1-AB48-29520DB4B99A.mov>Strobe 1</a>
<a href=http://jimmyhansendesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/5E0436A0-8D93-4069-91B1-5EC7031539C9.mov>Strobe 2</a>


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> Sup dudes! (And possibly ladies)
> 
> Wanted to update ya’ll with my latest mod, deAutoLED dual-color fog lamps.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I installed VLED’s micro they are only one color and no strobe but installed with no bulb out error. Also they are rated at 3500 lumens. But I do love how you have multiple options. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Duuuude. Link to product? Those are perfect match to the headlights in 5k mode and the yellow is what I was after originally.

Edit: can you post photos from driver seat view at night of your low beams only and then both the 5k and 3k fogs on?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Duuuude. Link to product? Those are perfect match to the headlights in 5k mode and the yellow is what I was after originally.
> 
> Edit: can you post photos from driver seat view at night of your low beams only and then both the 5k and 3k fogs on?


Shoot my bad! Link is here, Tigs use H8 size bulbs:  http://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

I’ll try and get some pics of brightness tonight.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

About the sunshades, do you mean these are original? They look awesome!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Jonmike said:


> About the sunshades, do you mean these are original? They look awesome!


Thanks! I mean they're an Original Equipment, provided by Volkswagen only. (I'm sure there's some other knock-offs out there, though)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I also installed a BMS pedal tuner to remedy the super annoying pedal response from a stop.

Install was actually super easy. Access the plug on the pedal and unplug. (Click red tab upward)










Plug in your pedal tuner unit. One end goes into pedal and the other goes into harness.










Turn the accessories on and BE SURE TO CALIBRATE the tuner before testing. I skipped this step (BMS did not provided printed instructions, they’re working on it though.) and the car throws a myriad of faults. Calibrate by holding both + and - until LED line zips from left to right. Once it does, simply press pedal all the way down and off approx 5-7 times. You’ll notice LED line zips across in sequence with your pedal movement. Then hold the stage selector button (top button) for approx 10 seconds and you’re all set.

I took the cord and wound it up in order to tuck up under dash.









I have mine set to stage 3 and response is greatly improved, so the lady and I are really happy with this mod! Crazy how simple electrical signals can improve response so much—I feel like the car should have been like this from the beginning.

Now, response is relative to pedal positioning (obvs), so it takes time getting used to and there’s really no difference in response after the first 30-40% of pedal movement, but overall great results.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you for the write up! Especially like how you tucked the remote away. I was trying to figure where I was gonna put it, hiding it under there never crossed my mind for some reason.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

noreastdub said:


> Thank you for the write up! Especially like how you tucked the remote away. I was trying to figure where I was gonna put it, hiding it under there never crossed my mind for some reason.


For sure buddy! I actually noticed there’s a part that gets really freakin hot towards the right of the pedal—it burned me! Not sure what it is, but definitely wanted to keep the cord away from it. It’s pictured here:










Below is the pic I took because I was going to show how I’d tuck the harness to the side, but that damn silver pipe with the green dot it so hot!










Anyone know what it is? I have no clue. Upon further investigation, it’s almost like a mini radiator looking thing.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Anyone know what it is? I have no clue. Upon further investigation, it’s almost like a mini radiator looking thing.


My guess would be hot water (coolant) going to your heater core. I can't think of much else that would be hot enough to burn you without smoke.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> I also installed a BMS pedal tuner to remedy the super annoying pedal response from a stop.
> 
> Install was actually super easy. Access the plug on the pedal and unplug. (Click red tab upward)
> 
> ...


Do you have the link? This just made it to the top of my mod list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Below is the pic I took because I was going to show how I’d tuck the harness to the side, but that damn silver pipe with the green dot it so hot!


Ouch! Thanks for the heads up!



islandboy27 said:


> Do you have the link? This just made it to the top of my mod list.


Follow the link in post #61 in the thread below.

Burger Tuning Thread https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=9248779


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> My guess would be hot water (coolant) going to your heater core. I can't think of much else that would be hot enough to burn you without smoke.


Ahhh, great observation. Could very well be!



noreastdub said:


> Follow the link in post #61 in the thread below.
> 
> Burger Tuning Thread https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=9248779


Thanks for the link! :thumbup:


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

jimothy cricket said:


> Sooooo, as an added bonus these things not only have the ability to shift from bright 5k white and 3k yellow, but also more of a moderate halogen look, and ALSO two STROBE LIGHT options LOL! How freakin cool is that? Now I can really make people move out of the passing lane if they’re in my way!!! Just need a siren—Wooop woop! But also a great safety feature if you’re in a bad situation in a dark area and don’t think your hazards are sufficient.
> 
> You’re able to cycle through the temps by simply shutting off and turning back on lights via the headlamp switch.
> 
> ...


How do you activate the strobe feature? I would like to put these on my car since the fog's suck and also use the car for safety aspects so this would eliminate having to add additional yellow/white strobes.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Memphis R32 said:


> How do you activate the strobe feature? I would like to put these on my car since the fog's suck and also use the car for safety aspects so this would eliminate having to add additional yellow/white strobes.


You can cycle through the different color temps and stobes by simply swithcing the lights on and off. The default "on" is the bright 5k white, but if you quickly switch them off and on again, you'll get yellow. Quickly off then on again, you'll get the "halogen" (both yellow and white combined) resemblence, quickly off then on again you'll get the first set of strobes. Quickly off then on again you get the second set of strobes. Quickly off then on again you get back to the bright white. 

Also, what i've noticed is that at any time you want to revert back to the bright white, simply switcht the lights off and allow atleast 3 seconds, and the cycle will start from the beginning (bright white). 

Does that make sense? It's sort of hard to explain lol, but all depends on the speed at which you slip the switch back and forth.


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

jimothy cricket said:


> You can cycle through the different color temps and stobes by simply swithcing the lights on and off. The default "on" is the bright 5k white, but if you quickly switch them off and on again, you'll get yellow. Quickly off then on again, you'll get the "halogen" (both yellow and white combined) resemblence, quickly off then on again you'll get the first set of strobes. Quickly off then on again you get the second set of strobes. Quickly off then on again you get back to the bright white.
> 
> Also, what i've noticed is that at any time you want to revert back to the bright white, simply switcht the lights off and allow atleast 3 seconds, and the cycle will start from the beginning (bright white).
> 
> Does that make sense? It's sort of hard to explain lol, but all depends on the speed at which you slip the switch back and forth.


Yes it does! I didn't know if there was a separate switch or relay to install to activate the strobe feature. I guess the only bad thing would be activating during the day I would need to count to number of on/off cycles to activate the strobes since I wouldn't have feedback of the light emitted.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Memphis R32 said:


> Yes it does! I didn't know if there was a separate switch or relay to install to activate the strobe feature. I guess the only bad thing would be activating during the day I would need to count to number of on/off cycles to activate the strobes since I wouldn't have feedback of the light emitted.


Precisely. You have to do a mental count.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jimothy cricket said:


> You can cycle through the different color temps and stobes by simply swithcing the lights on and off. The default "on" is the bright 5k white, but if you quickly switch them off and on again, you'll get yellow. Quickly off then on again, you'll get the "halogen" (both yellow and white combined) resemblence, quickly off then on again you'll get the first set of strobes. Quickly off then on again you get the second set of strobes. Quickly off then on again you get back to the bright white.
> 
> Also, what i've noticed is that at any time you want to revert back to the bright white, simply switcht the lights off and allow atleast 3 seconds, and the cycle will start from the beginning (bright white).
> 
> Does that make sense? It's sort of hard to explain lol, but all depends on the speed at which you slip the switch back and forth.


On the trims below the Premium, the fogs also act as cornering lights (in addition to coming on when shifting into Reverse gear). I assume that those features would incorporate the white color since that is the default (first) setting. Have you noticed a different behavior when in Reverse? (I believe you are in a SEL-P).


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> On the trims below the Premium, the fogs also act as cornering lights (in addition to coming on when shifting into Reverse gear). I assume that those features would incorporate the white color since that is the default (first) setting. Have you noticed a different behavior when in Reverse? (I believe you are in a SEL-P).



Hmm, had no idea the fogs acted as cornering for lower trim. Your question depends on whether or not the cornering light as a completely different bulb itself, or if there's one fog bulb with two filaments. 

Upon selecting revere, there is no change in foglight activity. Yes, I'm in a n SEL-P


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jimothy cricket said:


> Hmm, had no idea the fogs acted as cornering for lower trim. Your question depends on whether or not the cornering light as a completely different bulb itself, or if there's one fog bulb with two filaments.


I don't think the bulb is any different than the ones (H8) installed in the Premium trims, just centrally programmed to activate on low-speed turns. Unless there is a "memory" with these bulbs that recalls the last color that was illuminated when you turn the fogs off for an extended period, I would assume it would come on white.

But I wonder...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Hmm, had no idea the fogs acted as cornering for lower trim. Your question depends on whether or not the cornering light as a completely different bulb itself, or if there's one fog bulb with two filaments.
> 
> Upon selecting revere, there is no change in foglight activity. Yes, I'm in a n SEL-P


Our LED headlights have an extra LED that illuminate for cornering, and both turn on when Reverse is selected. The lower trims don't have this LED in their halogen housings so they utilize the fog light as cornering and reverse illumination.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Our LED headlights have an extra LED that illuminate for cornering, and both turn on when Reverse is selected. The lower trims don't have this LED in their halogen housings so they utilize the fog light as cornering and reverse illumination.


Interesting! So by that logic, I believe the lower trims turns and reverse activation would illuminate the default color temp: bright 5k white.

Savvv, did you pick a set of these up yet?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Still waiting for your night time sechzy photos.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

I’m in the process of possibly getting an R-Line Tiguan. I noticed there’s no paddle shifters? Would you know if this is an option that can be added? Coming from an R it would be nice to have the option after installing a jb4 or ecu tune. Keep up the good work! lots of cool mods in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Still waiting for your night time sechzy photos.


hahahah sh*t! Totally forgot. Soon!




blitz869 said:


> I’m in the process of possibly getting an R-Line Tiguan. I noticed there’s no paddle shifters? Would you know if this is an option that can be added? Coming from an R it would be nice to have the option after installing a jb4 or ecu tune. Keep up the good work! lots of cool mods in here.


I don't think paddle shifters are an option. I also came from an R and loved the paddle shifters. Thanks!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Per Savv’s request, night photos: (taken from inside of car)

Low beam headlamps









Low beam headlamps + 5k fogs









Low beam headlamps + 3k fogs









Low beam headlamps + 3 and 5k mix (halogen looking)


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

These photos make me realize that my headlights ain’t aimed for sh*t. Not sure why though. All I’ve done was lowered the car 1-1/4”. It’s also no wonder I haven’t found my fogs useful because the low beams are illuminating the area they are responsible for. I guess once I have those adjusted I’ll be buying a set of what you have because those seem to work considerably well.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> These photos make me realize that my headlights ain’t aimed for sh*t. Not sure why though. All I’ve done was lowered the car 1-1/4”. It’s also no wonder I haven’t found my fogs useful because the low beams are illuminating the area they are responsible for. I guess once I have those adjusted I’ll be buying a set of what you have because those seem to work considerably well.


AHHH HA! I was wondering why you were having so many negative thoughts on the fog lamp efficiency with our cars lol. Keep us posted as far as getting them adjusted—I'm thinking the ride height might have a direct correlation to headlamp projection. 

But yes, I'm happy with the birhgness here. They sem to illuminate mostly directly in front of the car and more to the sides. I'm happy with them :thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Annnnnd the low beams were about 12-18” low from 25’ back. I’m sure after driving to work tomorrow morning I’ll realize it’s time to order those fog bulbs haha.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Here’s where my low beams are at now. They still don’t appear to shine as far ahead of the vehicle as yours, which makes me wonder if you aren’t pissing people off coming toward you or driving ahead of you lol


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

That looks pretty good for lows.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So Jimmy, I just installed my snows and those mud flaps. On all 4, there’s only (2) OEM screw locations you can use. The fronts are no big deal bc they lay nice and flat against the inside of the liners. But on the rears, there is a slight bump on the inside of the liner and so the flap sticks out and away from the liner, enough that I could see it starting to rub on the tire at some point. All it would take is a single fastener to hold the mud flap to the liner to keep it flat. Did you do this on yours?

Edit: photos

Passenger rear. See how much it sticks out toward the tire?









Driver rear. Sticks out but not nearly as bad.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd drill a hole and use a push in plastic rivet thing. If you remove the flaps, put the rivet back in. Looks OEM too. I used them on my mk5 when i put those style mud flaps on. Ran into the same issue.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Great minds think alike. Just called the dealer 20min ago. They have 6 in stock. Gonna go pick them up and do that today.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhh yes, those clips are a good idea! 

Here’s a quick pic I randomly took


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

blitz869 said:


> I’m in the process of possibly getting an R-Line Tiguan. I noticed there’s no paddle shifters? Would you know if this is an option that can be added? Coming from an R it would be nice to have the option after installing a jb4 or ecu tune. Keep up the good work! lots of cool mods in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that is the difference between what transmission the 2018 Tiguan is running versus what the R and GTI's run - A new Tiptronic I believe is what the Tiguans Run (North American, I hear Euro gets options) and DSG is R car and GTIs. Hence no paddles for the new Transmission (yet). Sure would be nice as I jump between my GTI and my 2018 R-Line to have the paddles missing is weird, keep reaching for them LOL.

Can't wait for GTE to come out and see if can poach some parts off those for upgrades down the road. Hopeful by then APR has tune as well, love my new Tiggy but does not deserve the R-Badge with the uninspiring power.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

christophe15 said:


> oad. Hopeful by then APR has tune as well, love my new Tiggy but does not deserve the R-Badge with the uninspiring power.


Trruuuuuuuuufff.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Is that silver white color.or bright white? I think I am going to get one Friday and not sure which one. They will have to dealer trade.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Crappie man said:


> Is that silver white color.or bright white? I think I am going to get one Friday and not sure which one. They will have to dealer trade.


It’s the bright white!

Snapped a pic after getting dropped off at the train this AM. Tig handles so nicely in the snow


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Heeeeeey Jimbo, can you please take a photo of the underside of the shifter cover you pulled out? Curious if there are staples holding the leather to the matte black base or glue. Thanks


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Heeeeeey Jimbo, can you please take a photo of the underside of the shifter cover you pulled out? Curious if there are staples holding the leather to the matte black base or glue. Thanks


There are staples, however there may also be glue. When I had mine out to investigate button/ space I noticed the staples.

:thumbup:


----------



## pumasarge (Mar 30, 2009)

Random question for you, do you get a whistling sound from your roof rack? If not, I think I may ditch the Thule Aerobars and get the OEM ones. And your Tiguan is dope! 

You've got me motivated to start doing some things to my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Could you post some pics / a review on the magnet shades? I'd like to get one although it's kinda pricey so wanted to see if you think it worth paying that price tag.

Thank you


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

theACN said:


> Could you post some pics / a review on the magnet shades? I'd like to get one although it's kinda pricey so wanted to see if you think it worth paying that price tag.
> 
> Thank you


I would love to know as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Heeeeeey Jimbo, can you please take a photo of the underside of the shifter cover you pulled out? Curious if there are staples holding the leather to the matte black base or glue. Thanks


I'll have to check for ya tonight!



Marble said:


> There are staples, however there may also be glue. When I had mine out to investigate button/ space I noticed the staples.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes, I believe it's just staples also.



pumasarge said:


> Random question for you, do you get a whistling sound from your roof rack? If not, I think I may ditch the Thule Aerobars and get the OEM ones. And your Tiguan is dope!
> 
> You've got me motivated to start doing some things to my own.


Dang—I'm blushing! Thanks man! But yes, the bars do make a low "houling" sound...which you can definitely hear on the highway or higher speeds. We tune it out though, and music drowns it out. I'm looking into geting the OE cargo carrier to strap up there as we're expecting soon and when we travel from family to family, I'd rather stuff all our sh*t in the cargo carrier and keep all the baby's stuff nicely organized in the car (I'm sort of OCD when it comes to packing a car for travel). My other dilemma is that if I commit to the cargo carrier, I'd want to get the OE side steps for easy access.....but all in all that islike, close to $1,000....sooooooooo...yeah—still thinking on that one!



theACN said:


> Could you post some pics / a review on the magnet shades? I'd like to get one although it's kinda pricey so wanted to see if you think it worth paying that price tag.
> 
> Thank you


Sure can! I freakin love them, seriously. They're a great fit and finsih, great feature for hot summer days, so easy to clean and reinstall...but I've always have been a sucker for OE sunscreens—I just love the idea of added privacy and added VW extras. Took me 3 months to hunt an OE sunscreen for the hatch of my MK5 R32 a few years ago, but none-the-less I found one overseas and paid too much for it lol.



Schlanseay2810 said:


> I would love to know as well.


I'll post in more detail soon! But I definitely think they're worth the $200. Can alway remove and sell here on the forum if you ever decide to ditch the car.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> My other dilemma is that if I commit to the cargo carrier, I'd want to get the OE side steps for easy access.....but all in all that islike, close to $1,000....sooooooooo...yeah—still thinking on that one!


Pretty sure you can lower it for less


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

jimothy cricket said:


> Ahhhh POOO! Really!? That’s a mega bummer, really liked the stealth. I’ll have to test it I suppose.
> 
> Nice! Yes to me anything below the SEL trim is just too fugly. It’s a fine line for me. The R-Lines are only about $1k more...just a bit harder to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually the other way around. The Tig's entire windshield except that dotted part has a microscopically thinn metallic coating in it for heat rejection. The dots are there to reduce the heat transfer where the silver doesn't exist. The Owner Guide refers to it as the "communications window" for cellular phones, garage remotes and such.
So if the EZ-Pass is going to work from anywhere inside the car, right up against that dotted area is the best place for it. Finding a way to put it behind the plastic up front, either the bumper cover or the black fake air intakes may be better than inside but I don't think by much.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

gerardrjj said:


> It's actually the other way around. The Tig's entire windshield except that dotted part has a microscopically thinn metallic coating in it for heat rejection. The only section of the windshield is where those dots are located. The dots are there to reduce the heat transfer where the silver doesn't exist. The Owner Guide refers to it as the "communications window" for cellular phones, garage remotes and such.
> So if the EZ-Pass is going to work from anywhere inside the car, right up against that dotted area is the best place for it. Finding a way to put it behind the plastic up front, either the bumper cover or the black fake air intakes may be better than inside but I don't think by much.


Well I can tell you from first hand experience that putting an EZ-Pass transponder right behind the black dotted area next to the rear view mirror base left me sitting in the EZ-Pass lane with a gate that wouldn’t open. Haven’t had a single problem with it down lower behind clear glass.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Beautiful job with your Tiguan!

Thanks


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey Jimmy,

Great looking Tig. Quick question, what speed does your rack system start howling? Also how far forward are your bars positioned.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Pretty sure you can lower it for less


I know I know, but I’d rather not mess with right now. Perhaps in the future, since I would like to put 21”s on it and give it a bit more aggressive stance.




lgbalfa said:


> Beautiful job with your Tiguan!


Thanks!



justrainwater said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> Great looking Tig. Quick question, what speed does your rack system start howling? Also how far forward are your bars positioned.


About 40 MPH. They positioned roughly 3” from the furthest position forward on the bars.


Washed and waxed her yesterday 









Picked up this little guy









Also here’s more of the magnetic shades:

















































Picked up TuxMats, I like them!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> I know I know, but I’d rather not mess with right now. Perhaps in the future, since I would like to put 21”s on it and give it a bit more aggressive stance.


I don't know how far out your future is looking, but for $250, I'd say the H&R's are a no brainer. Mine's been riding wonderfully still.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

So I splurged on Thule aero bars and didn’t realize they’re sold individually lol. So I had to buy two at $250 a pop....$550 (taxes) later here they are.










































They’re sweet and the wind resistance is much more reduced—I can actually see an improvement in MPGs. I bought them because I have an OE cargo carrier on the way and wanted it mounted lower to the roof line.

At the end of the day I couldn’t justify them for a few reasons: A) I got a free set of OE bars when purchasing vehicle B) these are so low pro that they interfere with sunroof (we can tilt it open, but to completely open roof and slide glass back is not an option. C) I’ll just use OE bars for travel carrier when traveling, and remove when not traveling. D) they’re freakin expensive. So I returned them!

Hope this helps for any of you guys considering these.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Holy hell. $250 a pop!? Who would think that if they were paying $250 for carrier bars that they’d only get ONE!? Thule makes nice stuff but that’s absurd.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Holy hell. $250 a pop!? Who would think that if they were paying $250 for carrier bars that they’d only get ONE!? Thule makes nice stuff but that’s absurd.


Yeah man! Nuts! Would rather put that money towards her new shoes


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

A little front end Thursday bump. Love the exterior design of the R-Lines.










Also, I bought a set of step rails and plan on installing them this weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*Digital Cockpit*

I love the digital cockpit ;-) I got an orange R-Line. It's awesome. 

Chris


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Love what you've done. Picked up a 2019 SEL-P R Line last month. Jealous of your front fascia, my state requires front license plates unfortunately. Benefit of that though is I have an EZPass bar on my front plate instead of in the window, cleaner look and picks up faster when going through tolls. Looking forward to applying Huper Optiks on my windows and AirBlue 80 on my front windshield. I had them on my Highlander that I got rid of for the Tig, and loved the heat reduction since we can't go lower than 50% on the fronts in my state. Granted I'll be able to go to 35% due to medical exemption this time. Wish I had the 4Motion logo at the base of the gear selector, not present in the 2019 R line, but is there on the non-R Line. Do you like the Tiguan center console insert? Is it actually functional? Any fitment issues when you dropped it in place? What's your take on the screen protector on the infotainment unit? This weekend going to get in with Vag-com and make some tweaks, can't wait!

Only "mod" I've done so far, which I don't consider a mod, would be getting rid of dealer license plate holder for slim black OEM frame with Volkswagen in small print across the bottom front and back. Didn't do chrome, since my Tig came with the chrome Bumperdillo protection plate and thought that would be too much chrome. Going to swap out the trunk light with an LED light from deAutoLED and add door cup protectors that I picked up from Lamin-X. I also want this, since it looks good and the perfect size.

https://drivergear.vw.com/Product/Stainless-Matte-Water-Bottle-DRG006972-95871.htm


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Love what you've done. Picked up a 2019 SEL-P R Line last month. Jealous of your front fascia, my state requires front license plates unfortunately. Benefit of that though is I have an EZPass bar on my front plate instead of in the window, cleaner look and picks up faster when going through tolls. Looking forward to applying Huper Optiks on my windows and AirBlue 80 on my front windshield. I had them on my Highlander that I got rid of for the Tig, and loved the heat reduction since we can't go lower than 50% on the fronts in my state. Granted I'll be able to go to 35% due to medical exemption this time. Wish I had the 4Motion logo at the base of the gear selector, not present in the 2019 R line, but is there on the non-R Line. Do you like the Tiguan center console insert? Is it actually functional? Any fitment issues when you dropped it in place? What's your take on the screen protector on the infotainment unit? This weekend going to get in with Vag-com and make some tweaks, can't wait!
> 
> Only "mod" I've done so far, which I don't consider a mod, would be getting rid of dealer license plate holder for slim black OEM frame with Volkswagen in small print across the bottom front and back. Didn't do chrome, since my Tig came with the chrome Bumperdillo protection plate and thought that would be too much chrome. Going to swap out the trunk light with an LED light from deAutoLED and add door cup protectors that I picked up from Lamin-X. I also want this, since it looks good and the perfect size.


Thanks! Nice man! Illinois requires a front plate also, but I don't care. I'm not ruining my bumper for a plate—I do have a tow hook plate mount I could use though if needed. 

I do like the center console insert! It fits well and adds more space to store things so that you're not having to dig way down into the console. 

Screen protector is great and will help just incase anything does smack into it. (you never know with kids throwing sh*t and stuff...)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What brand did you get for the insert? Better yet if you have a link that would be great. Good idea on the screen, my 2 year old he’s a pistol. In the Highlander he got mad one morning and tried to throw his metal thermos at me. Any issues with bubbles or dust getting underneath when applying? It’s not like an iPad where you can run a shower to get moisture in the air to eliminate dust particles.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Love what you've done. Picked up a 2019 SEL-P R Line last month. Jealous of your front fascia, my state requires front license plates unfortunately. Benefit of that though is I have an EZPass bar on my front plate instead of in the window, cleaner look and picks up faster when going through tolls. Looking forward to applying Huper Optiks on my windows and AirBlue 80 on my front windshield. I had them on my Highlander that I got rid of for the Tig, and loved the heat reduction since we can't go lower than 50% on the fronts in my state. Granted I'll be able to go to 35% due to medical exemption this time. Wish I had the 4Motion logo at the base of the gear selector, not present in the 2019 R line, but is there on the non-R Line. Do you like the Tiguan center console insert? Is it actually functional? Any fitment issues when you dropped it in place? What's your take on the screen protector on the infotainment unit? This weekend going to get in with Vag-com and make some tweaks, can't wait!
> 
> Only "mod" I've done so far, which I don't consider a mod, would be getting rid of dealer license plate holder for slim black OEM frame with Volkswagen in small print across the bottom front and back. Didn't do chrome, since my Tig came with the chrome Bumperdillo protection plate and thought that would be too much chrome. Going to swap out the trunk light with an LED light from deAutoLED and add door cup protectors that I picked up from Lamin-X. I also want this, since it looks good and the perfect size.
> 
> https://drivergear.vw.com/Product/Stainless-Matte-Water-Bottle-DRG006972-95871.htm


I just noticed this same thing yesterday at a VW dealer and in Jimmy's pics. I have a 2019 SEL Prem R-line and mine doesn't have it either. Mine was built 10/2018 and the ones I seen were built before that.​


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

UPDIZZAATTEEE

threw some 20mm rear and 15mm front on the Tig, and also finally got around to installing the step rails. I love the way they look. Took about an hour and fifteen on each side but really easy.

Next up, H&R lowing springs. Stay tuned!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> UPDIZZAATTEEE
> 
> threw some 20mm rear and 15mm front on the Tig, and also finally got around to installing the step rails. I love the way they look. Took about an hour and fifteen on each side but really easy.
> 
> Next up, H&R lowing springs. Stay tuned!


Looking good! Can’t wait to see the next update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice! That first photo of the front end almost looks like you did gloss black vinyl on all of the grill chrome. Looks [email protected]$$


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking good! Can’t wait to see the next update







Savvv said:


> Very nice! That first photo of the front end almost looks like you did gloss black vinyl on all of the grill chrome. Looks [email protected]$$


Ha! It does! I’ll consider it...


----------



## Baez (Apr 28, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> Soooo, I started painting a few things tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm from Illinois as well and was wondering if you've gotten any tickets not having a front license plate. I originally thought about removing mine but have heard that people get ticketed frequently in Chicago for not having their front plate. Did you also tint your front windshield? I have the same color and model Tig, planning on buying some new wheels soon and potentially lowering it!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Baez said:


> I'm from Illinois as well and was wondering if you've gotten any tickets not having a front license plate. I originally thought about removing mine but have heard that people get ticketed frequently in Chicago for not having their front plate. Did you also tint your front windshield? I have the same color and model Tig, planning on buying some new wheels soon and potentially lowering it!


Yo! I'm in the southwest suburbs and no, we haven't had any trouble about it (yet) since we bought it in August. Not sure how you'd fair in the city. I do have a tow hook mount that I keep in the car just in case I do decide I want to put that on....but I still prefer the frontend without an ugly plate. 

The windshield is not tinted, but a few of my buddies have tinted windshields and also haven't had any trouble. I think the R-line black headliner, my snap-in shades and front window tint make the windows look darker all around than they actually are. 

What wheels are you looking at? I was looking at 21's but I think I'll have to wait till next year due to budget


----------



## Baez (Apr 28, 2019)

Haha no way! I'm in Palos, near Countryside. They drilled into my front bumper and now I'm stuck with holes or plug ins if i decide to remove it  
I've been thinking about getting Vossens, Rotiforms, Rohanas or Ferradas but have put it on hold since I'm in between coilovers and bags.. everything is so expensive making it a really tough choice.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Baez said:


> Haha no way! I'm in Palos, near Countryside. They drilled into my front bumper and now I'm stuck with holes or plug ins if i decide to remove it
> I've been thinking about getting Vossens, Rotiforms, Rohanas or Ferradas but have put it on hold since I'm in between coilovers and bags.. everything is so expensive making it a really tough choice.


WOAH we're super close! I'm in Willow Springs, but usually visiting my parent's in Tinley often. I'm sure we'll come across each other at some point! Or you might see my lady driving it—she daily's it...I train into the city every day.

Sucks about your bumper. I was extremely explicit at the dealer about NOT mounting my front plate. Sales guy made sure the porters didn't which I was very pleased about lol.

I'd go for bags. Coilovers are always too stiff IMO.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Got this in the mail today. More to come soon


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Dan. Thought it was a vivid video centerfold poster at first.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

scirockalot8v said:


> Dan. Thought it was a vivid video centerfold poster at first.


Not sure what that is, but OK!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Lol! Just Google those three words together and you’ll soon know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Lol! Just Google those three words together and you’ll soon know.


I can take a wild guess as to what might come up....


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Just ordered a set of these this morning. Didn’t know VW made 21” versions for the Atlas! They’re 21x9 ET34...so they should fit really well with a lower profile tire. Combined with a mild drop via H&R springs? I think these are going to look REALLY good. 

Anyone have info on the TPMS and if I can get a used set somewhere? Do they automatically calibrate or does dealer need to calibrate? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You’re crazy! You bought the same wheels an inch bigger. :laugh:

TPMS is done via ABS wheel speed sensors. There’s no sensor on the valve stem you need to worry about.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> You’re crazy! You bought the same wheels an inch bigger. :laugh:
> 
> TPMS is done via ABS wheel speed sensors. There’s no sensor on the valve stem you need to worry about.


I KNOW I AM, DON'T TELL MY LADY! (I wonder if she'll notice) But I love these wheels and have been looking at 21's for a while. I saw an Atlas with them at a dealer lot, checked the tire size and sure enough, they're an inch bigger—I was pumped on that. 

and REALLY!??!!? That is a huge relief that they don't do sensors in the actual wheel/tire anymore...was worried about those costs. So I suppose I'll slap on tires and bolt them up sooner than expected!


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> Just ordered a set of these this morning. Didn’t know VW made 21” versions for the Atlas! They’re 21x9 ET34...so they should fit really well with a lower profile tire. Combined with a mild drop via H&R springs? I think these are going to look REALLY good.
> 
> Anyone have info on the TPMS and if I can get a used set somewhere? Do they automatically calibrate or does dealer need to calibrate?
> 
> ...


If you did order these for your Tiggy, you have to change the lug studs also. The Atlas had different lug studs then the Tiggy. I run a winter set of atlas rims and had to buy the lug studs because they seat differently in the atlas wheels.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> If you did order these for your Tiggy, you have to change the lug studs also. The Atlas had different lug studs then the Tiggy. I run a winter set of atlas rims and had to buy the lug studs because they seat differently in the atlas wheels.


Ohh really? Do you know what the difference is? I assume it's still ball-seat as all other OE wheels are...but maybe the ball-seat specs are larger or something for Atlas wheels? Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> I KNOW I AM, DON'T TELL MY LADY! (I wonder if she'll notice)


Don’t let her see you in the garage with 8 apparently-the-same wheels laying around. It’ll be a double black cat in the matrix moment.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Don’t let her see you in the garage with 8 apparently-the-same wheels laying around. It’ll be a double black cat in the matrix moment.


hahahahah yeah that might be a tough one to hide.... "Hunny, we ordered these with the car when we bought it...."


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> Ohh really? Do you know what the difference is? I assume it's still ball-seat as all other OE wheels are...but maybe the ball-seat specs are larger or something for Atlas wheels? Where did you buy yours?



I found mine on ebay . A man was selling a whole stud set for 60 bucks and found another guy selling the lock set for $40 I think. The stealer wanted 8 plus bucks per stud. 
The atlas studs have a ring where the end of the stud meets the rim that rotates around the stud itself. If you use the stock tig studs, it will only be held on with a quarter of the mounting surface of the stud itselfI hope I explained this correctly lol.

UPDATE If your speaking of the rims, I got them from my local VW dealer. Got them with tires for $650.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> I found mine on ebay . A man was selling a whole stud set for 60 bucks and found another guy selling the lock set for $40 I think. The stealer wanted 8 plus bucks per stud.
> The atlas studs have a ring where the end of the stud meets the rim that rotates around the stud itself. If you use the stock tig studs, it will only be held on with a quarter of the mounting surface of the stud itself hope I explained this correctly lol.
> 
> UPDATE If your speaking of the rims, I got them from my local VW dealer. Got them with tires for $650.


Thanks man! Yes, I was referring to the Atlas lugs, not the wheels (although sweet deal on those). Would you happen to have a part number? I can find it for the locking studs, but not for the non-locking studs.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> Thanks man! Yes, I was referring to the Atlas lugs, not the wheels (although sweet deal on those). Would you happen to have a part number? I can find it for the locking studs, but not for the non-locking studs.


I would have to look around and see but I don't think I kept it figuring it wasn't gonna be a topic of discussion on here. If I do find it I will let you know. I did look the order up on my ebay and unfortunately it doesn't show a part number. I will say that all Atlas' came with the same lug stud. It was part of a recall in the earlier years.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> I would have to look around and see but I don't think I kept it figuring it wasn't gonna be a topic of discussion on here. If I do find it I will let you know. I did look the order up on my ebay and unfortunately it doesn't show a part number. I will say that all Atlas' came with the same lug stud. It was part of a recall in the earlier years.


No worries I'll find them. Thanks!


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

I appreciate you posting these write-ups and your progression.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> I appreciate you posting these write-ups and your progression.


Yo thanks!

I installed some vinyl yesterday....but f**ked up too many times and ran out ! So I need to order another roll, but I like the subtly! Ties into the step rails.


























You can see where it got a bit jacked up here:









This shows the amount of difference. It’s minimal, but I like it!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweet! Now get those thin chrome strips across the lower bumper blacked out and it’ll be more noticeable that it’s that brushed silver color.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Sweet! Now get those thin chrome strips across the lower bumper blacked out and it’ll be more noticeable that it’s that brushed silver color.


Yeah, I was looking at toning them down with the silver, but black would help with the contrast


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

The Tig is looking great. The running boards looks good and can’t wait to see it lowered


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimmy,

Any plans for a tune/piggyback?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> The Tig is looking great. The running boards looks good and can’t wait to see it lowered


Thank you! I can't wait either! I'm waiting to get tires mounted (took me a while to decide on size) on the Atlas wheels so I can lower it and bolt those up all at once—it's going to look really nice.



FatDuck said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Any plans for a tune/piggyback?


Hi! I currently am running a Neuspeed power module. It's great, but kinda makes some surging boost as opposed to smooth boost...so I'm keeping it for now untill someone cracks the ECUs on these things and can provide a safe and solid tune.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

jimothy cricket said:


> Thank you! I can't wait either! I'm waiting to get tires mounted (took me a while to decide on size) on the Atlas wheels so I can lower it and bolt those up all at once—it's going to look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I currently am running a Neuspeed power module. It's great, but kinda makes some surging boost as opposed to smooth boost...so I'm keeping it for now untill someone cracks the ECUs on these things and can provide a safe and solid tune.




Ahh got cha. I placed a deposit today for a '19 SEL R 4Motion in white. White is getting more and more rare in my city. Your build thread is very inspiring. Loving the work and look for now!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

FatDuck said:


> Ahh got cha. I placed a deposit today for a '19 SEL R 4Motion in white. White is getting more and more rare in my city. Your build thread is very inspiring. Loving the work and look for now!


Awesome man! Happy for you, and thanks for the kind words! More to come soon!


----------



## Kahnjr321 (Jun 8, 2003)

jimothy cricket said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jimmy -- car is looking great - sorry for dragging up this old image. Wondering if you drilled into the plastic fairing to mount these rally armor mud flaps. Is there anything behind that plastic -- I definitely don't want to hit metal.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Kahnjr321 said:


> Hey Jimmy -- car is looking great - sorry for dragging up this old image. Wondering if you drilled into the plastic fairing to mount these rally armor mud flaps. Is there anything behind that plastic -- I definitely don't want to hit metal.


No worries homie. I can't remember off the top of my head if I indeed drilled into the flare, but yes there definitely is the steel fender behind there. I'm not sure to what degree, though. I also don't remember hitting anything, I used relatively short screws.

A few guys were saying they are using OE style pop-in plastic rivet clips, shown below (which I agree will work really well)


----------



## smahoney1 (May 8, 2013)

Great looking Tiguan! Where did you pick up the 20mm and 15mm spacers? Do you have a link for those?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

smahoney1 said:


> Great looking Tiguan! Where did you pick up the 20mm and 15mm spacers? Do you have a link for those?


Thanks! Got them from a local friend! Google and look for H&R or ECS Tuning sells kits


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Looks good keep up the good work


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone else been checking here daily since May to see those 21" wheels mounted?  :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

5309 said:


> Looks good keep up the good work


THANKS!!!



CTGeoff said:


> Anyone else been checking here daily since May to see those 21" wheels mounted?  :thumbup:


I'm trying to build the suspense 

But I know...I was going to pull the trigger on tires, but damn, 21's are frikkin pricey hahahaha!!! Also haven't had time to install the springs...taking it slow on this :facepalm:

Keep in mind I have a 3-month old...HAVE MERCY ON ME! :laugh:


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Been checking here because you’re pretty much the only one modding a a new MQB Tiguan lol. 

I’ve been looking at air suspension and some new wheels also. But I get it... it’s pricey.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Been checking here because you’re pretty much the only one modding a a new MQB Tiguan lol.
> 
> I’ve been looking at air suspension and some new wheels also. But I get it... it’s pricey.


LOL!!! It's nothing crazy, I do not want to sacrifice the ride or overall quality for that matter. That's why I'm opt'ing for a more OEM+ approach. Also, my priorities have been on my dune buggy lately, you can follow my stuff on Instagram @jmmyhnsn_vws


----------



## Got Wax (Sep 23, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Thank you! I can't wait either! I'm waiting to get tires mounted (took me a while to decide on size) on the Atlas wheels so I can lower it and bolt those up all at once—it's going to look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I currently am running a Neuspeed power module. It's great, but kinda makes some surging boost as opposed to smooth boost...so I'm keeping it for now untill someone cracks the ECUs on these things and can provide a safe and solid tune.


We're kinda doing much of the same!! Just installed the 21" Atlas wheels and H&R Sport Springs!! Have considered powder coating the wheels black, but just saw another R Line today, dumped with black stock wheels, really didn't like it!!

Anyway, I dropped my car at a local shop this afternoon. They are pulling out the Bosch box and sending it to APR for a "Beta tuning". So, at least APR will soon have a tune for the car!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Got Wax said:


> We're kinda doing much of the same!! Just installed the 21" Atlas wheels and H&R Sport Springs!! Have considered powder coating the wheels black, but just saw another R Line today, dumped with black stock wheels, really didn't like it!!
> 
> Anyway, I dropped my car at a local shop this afternoon. They are pulling out the Bosch box and sending it to APR for a "Beta tuning". So, at least APR will soon have a tune for the car!!


WELL LEMME SEE!!!!!!! I'm still d*icking around trying to figure out which tires to buy...please also let me know what tires and size you went with.

Pretty awesome your'e beta testing for APR!


----------



## Got Wax (Sep 23, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> WELL LEMME SEE!!!!!!! I'm still d*icking around trying to figure out which tires to buy...please also let me know what tires and size you went with.
> 
> Pretty awesome your'e beta testing for APR!


I'll shoot pics once I get the car back, I didn't even get pics of "before"...I'm an old guy!! . Did 265/35/21 The front peeks out just a tad from the top of the fender. I'm taking to a local fabricator to see if he will make a set of composite arches, maybe 1/2" wider? Also, I think I will have better luck finding someone to paint them vs. the stock plastic.

I just dropped the car end of the week and I don't even think they've started on it yet. I did, however, speak to VW dealer and he assured me that what APR will do to my ignition will void part of the warranty and potentially activate some error codes, which may not be capable of correcting. We'll see


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Got Wax said:


> I'll shoot pics once I get the car back, I didn't even get pics of "before"...I'm an old guy!! . Did 265/35/21 The front peeks out just a tad from the top of the fender.


Good to know, thanks! What brand and model tires do you go with? I'm considering 40 series, as I don't want a "rubberband" look with too low pro of a tire. 



Got Wax said:


> I just dropped the car end of the week and I don't even think they've started on it yet. I did, however, speak to VW dealer and he assured me that what APR will do to my ignition will void part of the warranty and potentially activate some error codes, which may not be capable of correcting. We'll see


Well that's scary...


----------



## Got Wax (Sep 23, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Good to know, thanks! What brand and model tires do you go with? I'm considering 40 series, as I don't want a "rubberband" look with too low pro of a tire.
> 
> I just dropped the car end of the week and I don't even think they've started on it yet. I did, however, speak to VW dealer and he assured me that what APR will do to my ignition will void part of the warranty and potentially activate some error codes, which may not be capable of correcting. We'll see


Well that's scary...[/QUOTE]

I did the Conti Extreme Contact. I looked at 40 and 45, but it increased overall dimension of the tire and I was worried about rubbing. With the Atlas 21" and the 34 offset, I get a bit of rubbing on the rear of the wheel-well when the wheel is locked at either direction. But, the car steers pretty tight and I don't really expect to take it to full lock very often, if ever.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey y’all!!! Got around to my spring install today. Wasn’t too bad. Tears were more involved than I expected, but overall spent 3 hours on this install.

Here’s a tip I got from Savv, use the old 2x4 trick to compress the spring to buy you more maneuvering room without the axle dropping too far out of socket.









Also used the spindle spreader tool, knock on the spindle a bit and it all pops apart 



























Passenger side requires the 2x4 toward the front of the car:









Fronts 









Strut mounts appear wonky, but it’s keyed. Soooo, it’s supposed to be off, just looks weird:









Wedge a 2x4 in the rain tray so it doesn’t hack at your arm while you loosen and tighten the strut bolts:









Before:









After:









I love it!

Now here’s the sh*tty part 

While putting everything back together, I neglected to allow the axle to articulate properly back into the cup on the trans. When I started the car, the engine shifted (as it usually does) and I heard a loud SNAP! WTF? Took the wheels off and everything looked fine. 

So I took it doesn’t the block and quickly realized my driver axle was jacked up. I snapped a bearing case. Removing the axle from the trans was a total PIA but more crowbar eventually got it off:









































Sooooo, that’s lame. Anyone know if this can be rebuilt? A new unit is about $450


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Where did you get the side steps? Are they a VW assesory?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Where did you get the side steps? Are they a VW assesory?


Yes, they’re an OE part. Ordered from the dealer I bought the car from.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

After scouring FB marketplace I finally picked up a set of very lightly used 21” Pirelli’s—score!!!! They’re performance summer tires which means I’ll be keeping my original set for winter use. 

Now I need them mounted and balanced...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone know why the Atlas wheel bolts are slightly different than the OE Tiguan ball-seat lug bolts? Was told it may have to do with vehicle weight and such, but it’s annoying that I can’t simply use my Tiguan lugs for my new Atlas wheels...they’re SO close to being the same.

Atlas on the left, Tig on the right.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

jimothy cricket said:


> Does anyone know why the Atlas wheel bolts are slightly different than the OE Tiguan ball-seat lug bolts? Was told it may have to do with vehicle weight and such, but it’s annoying that I can’t simply use my Tiguan lugs for my new Atlas wheels...they’re SO close to being the same.
> 
> Atlas on the left, Tig on the right.




Is that Atlas lug a standard lug or the security one? Or do the Atlases....Atlas's.....Atli..... have the triple square/hex Tom-foolery going on? Granted, that doesn't answer the ball seat question, but just curious.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

He’s referring to how the ball seat on the Atlas lugs are a captured ball seat where as the Tiguan lugs, and pretty much every other VW lug bolt, is all 1 piece.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Savvv said:


> He’s referring to how the ball seat on the Atlas lugs are a captured ball seat where as the Tiguan lugs, and pretty much every other VW lug bolt, is all 1 piece.


Yes that ^^


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

mattyice703 said:


> Is that Atlas lug a standard lug or the security one? Or do the Atlases....Atlas's.....Atli..... have the triple square/hex Tom-foolery going on? Granted, that doesn't answer the ball seat question, but just curious.


This is a security lug bolt, yes. (hence the smooth edge, which I think you're getting at here) 



Savvv said:


> He’s referring to how the ball seat on the Atlas lugs are a captured ball seat where as the Tiguan lugs, and pretty much every other VW lug bolt, is all 1 piece.


Yes Savvv, this exactly! 

Ultimately I bit the bullet and ordered a set of the Atlas lugs for safety and compatibility reasons, but still curious as to why they designed them this way. Any engineer pals out there that could shed some light? Must be for heavy-duty applications (vehicle weight, towing capacity, wheel size, etc. ???) 

Also, what if I was an Atlas owner and wanted to buy spacers to space the wheels out? I haven't seen any extended aftermarket options that follow this same "captured" ball-seat design. ECS only offers conversion kits.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I could see them being used for a more accurate torque spec, hence "heavy duty" would be correct. I don't see why you can't use standard ball seats in their place on the Tiquan.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

PZ said:


> I could see them being used for a more accurate torque spec, hence "heavy duty" would be correct. I don't see why you can't use standard ball seats in their place on the Tiquan.


I posted in the Atlas FB page, and a few guys mentioned that its design provides a more accurate torque application. I think the Tiguan lugs are the same radius, but I didn't want to assume and put my family in danger...so I will just use the Atlas lugs. No biggy.


----------

